# BTS Coal Mine



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

The kit is really hard for a novice like me...I think the thing had over 500 parts. This is the best I could do and still have a lot of parts left....going fishing

DT


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking good. Just think of the feeling you will have when it's done. 

Dan


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Well done . . .it doesn't look like a novice to me.

D.A.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Look very nice,,,,,good job!

God Bless
Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a big model with lots of parts. Don't feel bad about left over parts. I have parts left over all the time and I save them for other projects. Pete


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

When you're done, you won't be a novice builder anymore.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, took couple months off. Have property on Rio Grande in Colorado and trying to sell it. Just too much to take care of it,,thanks for your comment. Will get back to railroad in August.

DT


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Late picture of Tipple #2

DT


----------

